

The US Patent System Is Killing Innovation - nathantross
http://gizmodo.com/5831354/the-us-patent-system-is-killing-innovation

======
ColinWright
Here is effectively the same story from other sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2879813>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2847452>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840892>

No comments on those submissions, but you might be interested to see how so
many publications are jumping on the same bandwagon.

